# E0217- How to bill?



## tamie bryan (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a patient that is currently under workers' compensation that will be using a water circulating heat pad with pump (E0217).  His WC will not purchase this unit, but will pay so much a day for the use.  Our practice has purchased the unit and we can order the wrap replacement that attaches to the unit for future patients that may require this type of compression therapy.  Is there a _code_ that can be billed for the _USE_ of this equipment?


----------



## dmeisenbach (Dec 14, 2009)

tamie bryan said:


> I have a patient that is currently under workers' compensation that will be using a water circulating heat pad with pump (E0217).  His WC will not purchase this unit, but will pay so much a day for the use.  Our practice has purchased the unit and we can order the wrap replacement that attaches to the unit for future patients that may require this type of compression therapy.  Is there a _code_ that can be billed for the _USE_ of this equipment?



Hello,
In my experience, there is no billing code for compression unless the system you are providing for him can be coded as a Lymphedema pump, which is a common mistake that providers make when they purchase or rent out compression systems i.e. Game Ready or ThermoTeck. The billing code that you can use for the thermal therapy are:

E0217 - Water Circulating Heating Pad with Pump
E0218 - Water Circulating Cold Pad with Pump
E0236 - Pump for water circulating pad
E0249 - Pad for Water Recirculating Heat System

E0236 is the designated rental code for Medicare which a few of our providers bill for the day use of our system to Work Comp so you should be successful for this if billing for the approved amount of time. Medicare reimburses this HCPCS Code on a monthly basis as opposed to a day/week rate but you, as you stated, should be able to work out a day rate with the WC agency as per your post. Please feel free to email me with direct questions if you would like – dmeisenbach@vitalwear.com.
Good Luck! 
DeeDee


----------



## dbardales (Oct 15, 2019)

Please advise if these codes required authorization from WC 

E0217 - Water Circulating Heating Pad with Pump
E0218 - Water Circulating Cold Pad with Pump
E0236 - Pump for water circulating pad
E0249 - Pad for Water Recirculating Heat System


----------

